# vitamins



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Thanks for responding to my vitamin question. I bought a bottle of B-100 on Monday so I'll see how they help me. Do you take one or 2 a day? I missed the chat on Monday because my husband decided to go lumber hunting. Like I was thrilled to go!!!







So I guess Usana isn't any better than any other vitamin. I didn't figure it was and I know they're expensive. I asked my cousin for a sample, but I haven't heard from him. By the way, I have too much "winter fat" on me, anyone know a good, fast way to get rid of that, besides starving to death?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2000)

Geo, I just take one a day of my B-100. Hope it helps!


----------

